# Real Italian Milf



## Mariaqw (May 17, 2010)

Hi, who wanna to meet me?


----------



## bio-chem (May 17, 2010)

LOL. alright you rogue, ill play your game


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 17, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2010)

. . . .  sum big ol' tit-tays!


----------



## Mariaqw (May 18, 2010)

May be u like also this...
It's me!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 18, 2010)

. . I like your mobile phone. Is it a Nokia?


----------



## Mariaqw (May 18, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> . . I like your mobile phone. Is it a Nokia?



No, darling, it's a Samsung. But what do you think about my fur? Kiss


----------



## theCaptn' (May 18, 2010)

Mariaqw said:


> No, darling, it's a Samsung. But what do you think about my fur? Kiss


 
Im not really a fan of the fur . . it gets caught in my teeth . . . how about you clean it up and post a new picture?


----------



## Mariaqw (May 18, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Im not really a fan of the fur . . it gets caught in my teeth . . . how about you clean it up and post a new picture?


Sorry, my husband loves my fur...


----------



## theCaptn' (May 18, 2010)

Mariaqw said:


> Sorry, my husband loves my fur...


 
 . . . can I put it in your arse then?


----------



## Mariaqw (May 18, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> . . . can I put it in your arse then?


Today I really need some cock, so you could put yours everywhere u want in me...


----------



## theCaptn' (May 18, 2010)

it's such a long way to Italy


----------



## Mariaqw (May 18, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> it's such a long way from Italy


From 20 to 27 june I am in nudist beach in St Tropez to find best cocks. Come there and I will make you crazy...


----------



## theCaptn' (May 18, 2010)

see you there Mariaqw!


----------



## Saney (May 18, 2010)

lol, whats fucking up with these trolling ass bitches?


----------



## ZECH (May 18, 2010)

Mariaqw said:


> Hi, who wanna to meet me?



Where is albob?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 18, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> This would make roids' 370 mile gilf trek look like a stroll in the park.




It was 323 miles knig!  I wonder if she'd be willing to let the cap and I do a tag-team.


----------



## sprayherup (May 18, 2010)

Mariaqw said:


> From 20 to 27 june I am in nudist beach in St Tropez to find best cocks. Come there and I will make you crazy...


 
 "best cocks"

Love the hairy bush by the way!

GICH!


----------



## proffrank (May 28, 2010)

Bushes should be clean shaven... if NOT, WTF>>>>


----------



## bigrene (May 29, 2010)

I liked her better before the pic


----------



## bigrene (May 29, 2010)

How much you gonna pay me honey?


----------



## MDR (May 30, 2010)

Have a real Dutch MILF at home already, and she prefers Norwegian wood.


----------



## bigrene (May 30, 2010)

Yeah dude that whore is nasty,feel sorry for your husband guessing he has no clue your whoring behind his back or maybe he does if thats the case he needs a replacement swinger wife thats hotter.


----------



## ufc69 (Aug 21, 2010)

haha


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 21, 2010)

bump for mad milf titties!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Aug 21, 2010)

Mariaqw said:


> May be u like also this...
> It's me!



Min0?


----------



## KelJu (Aug 21, 2010)

The attached picture kinda makes me want a bologna sandwich.


----------



## unclem (Aug 21, 2010)

how come in his thread he has male in the avatar area , are you a girl or guy marniqua? if your a woman, dont you have any respect for yourself? wtf, your a , no iam not going to say it. but i wouldnt marry something like you. change your pictures to something decent your married for gods sake.


----------



## koz (Aug 21, 2010)

nice!


----------



## panixx (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## vortrit (Aug 25, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> bump for mad milf titties!




Thanks!


----------



## nazar89000 (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## italian-ninja89 (Jan 22, 2011)

i love britney 






YouTube Video


----------



## blergs. (Feb 23, 2012)

italian-ninja89 said:


> i love britney
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHOAAA!!!!! not sure what to say to that.

leave britny alone?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Is that retlaw?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 23, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Is that retlaw?


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 23, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Is that retlaw?


bahahaha


----------



## KelJu (Feb 23, 2012)

Maybe she is legit, and her husband is a Cuckold.


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 23, 2012)

Mariaqw said:


> Hi, who wanna to meet me?



Look at those italian salami titties...

Si può fare sesso?


----------



## rage racing (Feb 23, 2012)

Lets see the view from the rear......


----------



## grynch888 (Feb 23, 2012)

ugh...


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## SupaSwole (Feb 23, 2012)

The fur burger has to go.


----------

